# Must have these boots



## Shawna (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh, I want these so bad. Now I need to find the $$ to buy them.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 15, 2005)

OMG those are awesome!!! How much are they?


----------



## Shawna (Sep 15, 2005)

They are $289 Canadian.  Fluevogs last forever though.  It's worth it.  Now to convince my hubby.........


----------

